# Besatzfrage (Grundsatzfrage)



## wuertzn (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo liebe Koi-Gemeinde,
letztes Jahr um diese Zeit habe ich im Forum als absoluter Teichneuling mich und meinen Teichbau vorgestellt.
Inzwischen ist das alles gut vorangegangen und ich habe mich vor ca. 3 Monaten entschlossen Fische einzusetzen. Fing mit Bitterlingen an ging über Goldfische bis zu Kois. Da der Teich eh in einem japanisch angehauchten Garten ist, war das ja irgendwie klar 

Seit meiner Entscheidung habe ich Fachartikel und Foren durchforstet wie ein Irrer um valide Informationen zum Besatz eines Teiches mit Fischen zu bekommen. Es kommt immer wieder aufs Gleiche raus. Die Informationen erschöpfen sich in der Angabe der Liter. Dies kann ich noch nachvollziehen, wenn es um Wasserqualität und Filterbeschaffenheit geht.
Mein Teich hat ca. 15000 l -18000 l. (Filter+UV+Pumpe für ca. 30.000l) + Wasserfall + Bachlauf
Da ich eine Gratwanderung versuche (Naturteich +  Koiteich in einem) habe ich relativ viele Flachzonen.  Die Oberfläche des Teichs sind ca. 35 qm.  Davon 10qm so flach dass ein großer Koi nichtmal auf der Seite schwimmen könnte. von den restlichen 25qm sind ca. 15qm bis 60 cm tief. Die restlichen 10qm sind 120 bis 140 cm tief.
Die Regeln die ich gelesen habe sagen z.B. 10000 l für den ersten Koi 1000 l. Für jeden weiteren.
Macht für mich jetzt keinen Sinn. Denn wenn ich nun meine Flachwasserzone ausbaue um z.B. 2000 l mehr zu haben kann ich ja nicht zwangsläufig mehr Fische unterbringen.
Hat jemand bessere Tips für mich, als diese abgedroschenen Liter-Regeln?
Hier sind Bilder und ein Tiefendiagramm aus den Anfangszeiten
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/neuer-teich-noch-bepflanzen-übern-winter.40648/
Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Zacky (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Norbert.

Mit deiner Frage triffst Du auf einen Nerv in der Koiszene, den wohl niemand so recht erklären kann.

Schon bei den Liter-Regeln gibt es noch immer teils große Unterschiede in der Betrachtungsweise. Es gibt auch Infos, wo man von einer Mindestlänge und Tiefe des Teiches ausgeht, welche für die Fische als möglicher Fluchtweg in einer gewissen Länge bedacht werden sollte. Dazu habe ich mal gelesen, dass mind. die 6-fache Körperlänge des Fisches als gerader Fluchtweg vorhanden sein sollte. Dann haben wir unter anderem auch hier im Forum im letzten Jahr lange über die Durchflussmenge / Stunde diskutiert, wo unter anderem auch der Punkt zur Besatzdichte in kg Fisch / kbm Teich betrachtet wurde.

Die Wasserqualität und Filterbeschaffenheit ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt in der Fischhaltung, nicht wegen der Sichtweite/-tiefe, sondern tatsächlich muss eine gute Qualität des Wasser für die Tiere erreicht werden. Ein größeres Teichvolumen alleine reicht sicher nicht aus, aber es hilft auch bei der Stabiltät des Wassers.

Damit will ich sagen, dass es eigentlich keine konkret gültige Aussage dazu geben wird, wann und unter welchen Vorraussetzungen, welche Art von Fischen und wieviele davon man halten kann. Ob nun Gesamt-kbm/Teich oder kg Fisch/kbm oder Körperlänge x 6 - alles hat seine Grenzen, denn man sollte in jedem Fall davon ausgehen, das die Fische (Koi) im Laufe der Jahre bis zu 75 cm groß werden können. Große Fische brauchen Platz um sich "frei" bewegen zu können.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

nach meinen Gesprächen mit Züchter, Händler und Tierarzt sind "gewisse Parameter" zu beachten.

Zunächst sollte der Teich ausreichend tief sein, also 160cm oder tiefer. Die Tiefzone sollte eine ausreichende Größe haben, damit die Koi auch Platz haben. Insgesamt sollten sich die Fische frei bewegen können. Ziemlich viele "sollte" und genau so ist es auch, hier gibt es keine Maßeinheiten, denn jeder Teich ist anders.

Der wichtigste Punkt, da waren sich alle drei Seiten einig, ist die Filterung. Die muss 100% stimmen und dem Besatz angepasst sein (nicht zuletzt deshalb habe ich in diese Richtung am eigenen Gewässer investiert). Hast Du vermehrt Probleme am Teich, passt zuerst deine Filterung nicht und dann der Besatz. Soll heißen, kleinerer Filter, kleinerer Besatz...

Ich habe 16 Koi zwischen 20 und 50 cm im Teich schwimmen und die werden (hoffentlich) noch wachsen. Beim Herbstcheck durch den Doc vor zwei Wochen war alles in Butter außer einem leichten Parasitenbefall, der aber den Temperaturschwankungen geschuldet war und behandelt wurde. Solange es so weiter geht, werde ich am Besatz nichts ändern. Sollte ich aber bemerken, dass es schlechter wird, müssen eben einige Fische raus.

So nebenbei, Deinen Teich finde ich echt Klasse! Vielleicht fehlt es ein bisschen an Tiefe, daher solltest Du im Winter über eine Abdeckung nachdenken.
Und noch etwas... WO SIND AKTUELLE BILDER? 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## wuertzn (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Holger,
freut mich dass Dir der Teich gefällt.
Hab mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder angehängt.
Ja das mit der "fehlenden" Tiefe hat gleich 2 Gründe.
1. sollte der Teich mal ein reiner Biotopteich werden, da meine Frau keine Fische wollte. Als ich mich dann endlich durchsetzen konnte, war der Teich fertig. Der 120 bis 140 cm tiefe Bereich entstand eigentlich nur zum überwintern der Seerosen. Inzwischen hab ich einen Teil als Biotop für die Fische "gesperrt".
2. bin ich beim Ausbaggern auf ein, bis dahin unbekanntes, Abwasserrohr gestoßen. Im rechten unteren Quadranten auf dem Profilbild. Sobald das Sparbuch wieder was hergibt, werde ich das Rohr verlegen und zumindest den 120-140 cm Bereich vergrößern.
Bis dahin haben meine Kois (mehr als 8 bis 10 sollen es nicht werden) Zeit zu wachsen. Die beiden Größten sind um die 18cm der Kleinste ca. 13cm.
Sollte sich zeigen, dass der Teich trotz Erweiterung zu "klein" ist, steht ein Bekannter mit einem 100.000 L Teich bereit um einige der Tiere aufnehmen zu können.
Das beruhigt.
Apropos  Beruhigung.
Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man mein Rentnerbänkchen (stehen noch die Futterdosen drauf) auf dem ich all abendlich sitze und die Kois füttere.
Profilbild


----------



## meinereiner (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Norbert,

eine sehr schöne Anlage hast du da. Dazu noch die Lage am Hang mit einem schönen Ausblick nach Süd, Süd-West. 

Die vorherigen Beiträge habe es schon sehr schön erklärt. Die Daumenregeln haben sicherlich eine gewisse Berechtigung und sind in dem Sinne nicht falsch.
Diese Regeln, soundso viel Liter pro Koi, Verhältnis Wasseroberfläche zu Wasservolumen, Teichlänge im Verhältnis zu Fischlänge lassen sich ja relativ einfach überprüfen.
Zumindest kann man jemanden, der den Wunsch nach einem Koiteich hat, damit schon mal pauschal klar machen das ein Koiteich ein ganz andere Geschichte ist, als ein kleiner Gartenteich mit vielleicht ein paar Goldfischen darin (aber auch das ist nicht unbedingt ohne). 
Die Einhaltung dieser Daumenregeln ist keine Gewähr dafür, dass man keine Probleme bekommen kann.
Trotz Nichteinhaltung dieser Regeln kann ich aber auch Bedingungen haben, unter denen die Fische gut leben können.
Diese Maßzahlen sind ja nur ein Teilaspekt. Ein maßgeblicher Aspekt ist aber auf jeden Fall die Filteranlage. Und da wird es etwas komplizierter .
Hier im Forum wirst du darüber alles mögliche lesen können. Der eine schwört auf dies, der andere auf das.
Ich würde behaupten, dass die meisten Leute, die mit der Haltung von Koi anfangen, das Thema Filterung völlig unterschätzen.
Bei deinen Beiträgen habe ich jetzt nur einen Hinweis auf eine Filteranlage gelesen, bei der du was von 30000 Litern schreibst. Auf deinen Bildern kann ich jetzt auch nichts vom Filter erkennen. Ich gehe mal von einer eher kleineren kompakten Filteranlage aus, bei der Hersteller etwas von 60000 Liter ohne Fische und von 30000 Litern bei Fischbesatz schreibt. Diese Herstellerangaben bezüglich Fischbesatz kannst du vergessen, die können bei Goldfischen noch zutreffen, aber nicht bei Kois.
Da musst du, wie gesagt, in anderen Dimensionen denken, wenn du auf Dauer glücklich werden möchtest. Das geht vielleicht noch gerade so, wenn die Fische klein sind, aber nicht mehr, wenn sie eine Größe von 50, 60 oder mehr Zentimeter erreicht haben. 
Zehn Fische mit ca. 30 cm Länge haben zusammen eine Körpermasse von ca. 4 kg. Zehn Fische von ca. 60 cm haben aber zusammen eine Körpermasse von 35 bis 40 kg.
Also Länge verdoppelt, aber Masse verzehnfacht. Anders ausgedrückt. Zehn große Kois mit 60 cm entsprechen ungefähr 100 Kois mit 30 cm Länge.
Per Daumenregel (schon wieder eine ) frisst ein Koi am Tag ca. 1 bis 2 % seines Körpergewichts. Größere etwas weniger und kleinere etwas mehr. Aber da gibt es auch individuelle Unterschiede. Ist ja bei Menschen auch nicht anders.

Du hast ja schon erwähnt, dass eventuell mal eine Umbaumaßnahme anstehen könnte, wegen dem einem Rohr, das da etwas im Weg ist. In diesem Falle würde ich auch empfehlen einen Bodenablauf vorzusehen, zusätzlich einen ausreichend großem Filterkeller um eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage einzubauen, und einen kleinen Teil deines Teiches als Bodenfilter auszuführen.
Ich denke aber mal, dass du noch einige Zeit brauchst, um dich damit anzufreunden.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2014)

Mein Teich ist eher Tief als Flach. Werde aber nicht mehr als 6 Koi einsetzen. Somit 6 auf 20m³

1. Auch Karpfen sind Schwarmfisch somit immer besser über 5.
2. Die Jungs können älter werden als du noch wirst....
3. Wenn die Kerlchen noch Kinder bekommen dann hast du schnell ein Überbesatzproblem......
4. Ich filtere derzeit nur über den Pflanzenfilter im Bachlauf.


Meine Meinung ist, weniger ist mehr. 

Kenne Jemand der hat bestimmt ca. 200 Fische (Koi/und große Goldfische) in einem Teich mit ähnlicher Größe (20-30 m³) nur mit einem größeren Flachanteil. 
Abgesehen davon das er schon vor Jahren die ganzen kleinen und normalen Goldies aussotiert hat kommt dort drinn auch nix mehr hoch. Das Funktioniert und die Fische sind gesund und Schwimmraum haben die auch. Das ganze geht aber nur mit einer wirklich aufwendigen Filteranlage.....so im 10.000 Euro Bereich.

Was jetzt für die Fische besser ist muss man selber entscheiden. Hohe Technik mit bestem Wasser oder natürliche Schwankungen mit wenig Fischen. 

Ich denke bei großen Koi reichen 10 Tiere auf 30 m³ bei entsprechender Filterung.


----------



## wuertzn (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
erstmal allen die mir geantwortet haben vielen Dank!!
Jede Antwort hilft mir als Neuling natürlich weiter.
@Robert:
Ja der Filter steht in ungefähr 3 m Höhe am Auslass zum Wasserfall/Bachlauf. Ist ein Mehrkammer Low Cost Filter mit 160 L Volumen 3 Kammern und 24W UV-Lampe.
Im Moment tut der natürlich richtig gut. Sowohl Wasserwerte als auch Wasseroptik sind optimal. Allerdingss habe ich mit Sicherheit noch keine 4 kg Fisch im Teich.
Die Idee mit dem Bodenablauf find ich super, denke ich mit Sicherheit drüber nach. Schwerkraftfilter ist mir auch noch ein Begriff, aber unter Filterkeller kann ich mir jetzt nix vorstellen.
Naja ist ja noch etwas hin, bis die Jungs und Mädels ne entsprechende Größe erreicht haben.
Da warten jetzt noch ganz andere Herausforderungen. Wird mein erster Winter mit Fischen und Ihr kennt ja die üblichen Fragen. Abdecken, Heizen, Eisfreihalter, Bachlauf und Filter laufen lasen oder nicht etc. pp.
Dann gehts im Frühjahr weiter. Muss ich meine Pflanzen vor den Kois schützen oder funzt das so wie ich das jetzt gemacht habe. Welches ist das richtige Futter und so weiter und so fort. Fragen über Fragen und kein Ende.
Aber das kennt Ihr ja.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo 
Ich würde in deinen Teich keine Koi einsetzen , der ist wie deine Filteranlage einfach zu klein. Dein Garten gibt doch platzmässig noch einiges her , an deiner stelle würde ich den Platz nutzen und ein Koibecken anbauen somit hättest du am wenigsten Probleme

Gruss Patrick


----------



## meinereiner (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Norbert,

bei einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage müssen die Filterbehälter ja unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche untergebracht werden. Dazu braucht man eine Grube mit einer gewissen Tiefe,
je nachdem, welche Höhe die Filterbehälter haben. Diese Kompaktfilter, die man im allgemeinen in Baumärkten, Zoogeschäften oder auch Gartencentern kaufen kann, sind ja noch relativ flach. Die für Koiteiche gedachten, größeren Filterbehälter, die man im allgemeinen im Internet oder falls vorhanden beim Koi-Händer in der Nähe kaufen kann sind da eher im Bereich bis zu einem Meter hoch. Die Selbstbaufilter mithilfe von Regentonnen, Mülltonnen o.ä. sind ebenfalls in diesem Bereich. Also muss die Grube mindestens einen Meter tief sein. Diese Grube wird dann oft mit Betonschalsteinen gebaut. Und diese Grube wird dann entweder als Filtergrube oder Filterkeller oder wie auch immer bezeichnet.
Oft bietet es sich an, darüber eine Holzterasse zu bauen. Irgendwie sollte die ja abgedeckt sein. Der Anblick ist ja normalerweise keine Augenweide.

Schwerkraft wird hauptsächlich genommen, um die Stromkosten gering zu halten, und dann lässt sie sich, wie vorher geschrieben, gut in der Erde versenken und damit auch verstecken.

Zum Thema abdecken, Eisfreihalter etc. ist ja auch schon viel geschrieben und diskutiert worden. Karpfen, Gold- und andere Fische die an unsere Klimagegebenheiten angepasst sind, halten ja tiefe Temperaturen gut aus. Aber das auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Temperatur. Ich hab mal gelesen bei Karpfen soll die minimale Temperatur 2,5 °C sein.
Wie auch immer, bedingt durch die 'Anomalie des Wasser' hat Wasser die größte Dichte bei 4 °C. Das heißt, im Winter ist das wärmere Wasser unten, und oben drüber das kältere Wasser. Wenn ich aber im Winter die Pumpe (die sich in der Regel) an der tiefsten Stelle befindet, laufen lasse, dann wird diese Schichtung gestört, und das Wasser hat an der tiefsten Stelle eben keine 4 °C mehr. Das ist wie bei einem Cocktail, den ich fleißig durchrühre, damit er auch unten kalt wird.

Also bei mir wird die Pumpe ausgeschaltet, und auch die Filterbehälter werden abgelassen, da diese nicht frostsicher stehen. Dazu kommt bei mir auch noch eine Abdeckung über den Teich. Mein Teich hat momentan nur maximal einen Meter Tiefe, und das ist mir zu unsicher. Ab und zu gibt es auch mal strengere Winter.

Ob bei dir eine Abdeckung notwendig ist? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei es bei dir auch ohne Abdeckung geht, da dein Teich etwas tiefer ist, möglicherweise bei dir auch im Winter ein paar Sonnenstrahlen am Teich ankommen, und dein Wohnort klimatisch etwas bevorzugter ist.

Heizen ist nicht notwendig. Ein Eisfreihalter bzw. ein Luftspruder an einer flacheren Stelle bei dir im Teich angebracht, ist sicherlich kein Fehler. Der hält eine kleine Stelle eisfrei, ermöglicht damit einen Gasaustausch, und bringt auch noch Sauerstoff in den Teich. Ob das wirklich notwendig ist, auch darüber gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## wuertzn (28. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
danke nochmal für Eure Antworten. Haben mich animiert, mich weiter im I-Net mit dem Thema Filter zu beschäftigen und mit dem Familienrat zu planen was zu tun ist.
@Robert 
Schwerkraftfilter und auch Bodenablauf wird leider nix werden. Da mein Teich durch Ausgrabung *und* Aufschüttung entstanden ist, liegt der höher als das restiche umliegende Gelände. Wäre ja für einen Schwerkraftfilter an sich nicht schlecht, wenn der Rand des Schwerkraftfilters nicht zwingend auf mind. gleicher Höhe wie die Teichoberfläche liegen müsste, was dann eine Anhebung der Terasse oder Aufbauten ect. zur Folge haben würde. Diese Priorität genießt der Teich nicht.
Welche Art des Wasseransaugens durch Pumpen kommt denn dem Bodenablauf am nächsten?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Techniken?
Ich werde meine "Modulfilterkästen" bei Bedarf auf schlappe 6 Meter (=7 bis 8 Module in Reihe, verschiedene Füllungen inkl. vorgeschaltenen Siebfilter) ausbauen und in der Landschaft fast unsichtbar verstecken können.
Die werden dann also dann weiterhin oben am Wasserfall stehen. Da is nix mehr mit Schwerkraft. Einen Vorteil hat der Konstrukt. Das Wasser läuft relativ langsam mit ca. 3000L/Std. durch UV-Klärer und die Filtermodule, was natürlich vor allem für die biologischen Prozesse sinnvoll ist. Dann durchläuft das gefilterte Wasser noch einen 6m Bachlauf mit bepflanzten Kiesetagen und anschließend einen 10qm großen Filterteich mit Kiesboden und wasserreinigenden Pflanzen, bevor es letztendlich zu den Fischen gelangt.
Das, in Verbindung mit einer Teichvergrößerung auf 20.000 L und einem vernünftigen Besatz (wie auch immer der aussieht) sollte dann eigentlich ok sein.
Ich denk da muss ich auch meine Erfahrungen machen und ggf. Lehrgeld zahlen.
@Patrick
Dein Argument ist natürlich auch nicht unberechtigt.
Allerdings ist mein Anliegen ja, einen schönen Gartenteich zu haben in dem eben, unter anderen, auch ein paar Kois schwimmen. Weil mir die Fische ganz gut gefallen, nicht weil ich ausgewiesener Koi-Fan wäre. Für mich spielt das auch keine Rolle ob die aus Japan, Israel, Thailand oder der Pfalz kommen. Hauptsache die Fische gefallen mir. Wenn ich dann, trotz des Aufwands eben nur 5 Kois oder eben auch keinen halten kann, dann ist das halt so und muss von mir akzeptiert werden.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Sep. 2014)

Hallo 
aus Israel und Thailand kommt mir nix ins Wasser , böse Zungen behaupten die Koi aus den Ländern wären gegen KHV geimpft aber können denoch Überträger sein.
Warum setzt du  dir dann keine Shubies in den Teich , die machen nicht soviel Dreck
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/koi-nö-shubunkin-co.39705/

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wuertzn (29. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Patrick,
die letzte Frage ist schnell beantwortet.


Patrick K schrieb:


> Warum setzt du dir dann keine Shubies in den Teich , die machen nicht soviel Dreck


Weil sie mir nicht wirklich gefallen und ich gerne Koi haben würde. 
Zum Thema KHV sollten wir hier _*keine*_ Grundsatzdiskussion eröffnen.
Nur soviel: Ich habe, unter anderem, eine naturwissenschaftliche Ausbildung und kenne mich ein wenig aus.
Dieses Zitat aus dem Internet sagt eigentlich alles.  
_*Alle Koi-Importländer haben bereits offizielle KHV-Fälle. 
In Japan wurde der Virus erstmals Ende des Jahres 2003 in einem großen Speisekarpfenzuchtteich diagnostiziert. 
Erste KHV Fälle bei japanischen Koi-Züchtern gab es Mitte 2005 im Süden Japans (Momotaro, Konishi). *_
Die Dinger wirst Du nicht mehr los. Die machen auch nicht vor Landesgrenzen halt.
Ich denke entscheident ist die Reputation des Händlers. Der sollte als gewissenhaft und verantwortungsvoll bekannt sein.
Ausschließen wirst Du das Risiko nie!! Auch nicht bei Japankoi.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Sep. 2014)

wuertzn schrieb:


> Ausschließen wirst Du das Risiko nie!! Auch nicht bei Japankoi.



leider , aber die  sind soweit Ich weis (aber was weis ich schon) nicht geimpft

Versteh mich nicht falsch , ich gönn dir ja deine Koi , nur der Aufwand wir grösser um dein Wasser in guter Qualität zu halten, 

klar erstmal nicht ,wenn die Koi dann 60-70 cm messen sieht das einwenig anderst aus.

Das mit deinem Teich ist nicht ganz so schlimm den 

Das Forum und derren Mitglieder haben gezeigt das  du mit  höchster warscheinlichkeit die nächsten 2-3 Jahre umbauen wirst Bis dahin viel Spass mit deinen Koi

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wuertzn (29. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Patrick,


Patrick K schrieb:


> Das Forum und derren Mitglieder haben gezeigt das du mit höchster warscheinlichkeit die nächsten 2-3 Jahre umbauen wirst


 Nich ganz richtig. Ich fange im nächsten Frühjahr schon an.  Nur eben mal etwas langsamer. Nicht gleich alles abreißen und neu bauen.
Ich versteh Dich auch nicht falsch. Im Gegenteil. Ich bin dankbar um jeden Ratschlag. Kann nur zum Nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Sep. 2014)

Schön wieder ein Koi  (Verückter) mehr
übrigens deine Anlage sieht sehr sehr schön aus und gefälllt mir super gut

Gruss Patrick


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

mal ein aktueller Link zum Thema:

http://koi-discount.de/news2014/show/item/id/108/

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Patrick K (2. Okt. 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhh nee ne ne , da steht ja, sperrt die Koi in ein kleines Becken gebt ihnen grad soviel zu fressen das sie nicht verhungern und dann klappt das schon , dann werden sie auch nicht grösser (von was den auch) und du hast weniger arbeit mit der Wasseraufbereitung, ich hab selten sowas dum.es gelesen

noch ein kleiner Tip , lass die Koi raus , dann brauchst du garnichts zu machen



> richtig Spaß mit Koi haben. Denn handzahm und zutraulich werden auch diese Koi.


 Quelle Koi Discount 

Hahahahhhaha ja klar der Hunger treibt sie an

Ich werde diese Seite in Zukunft ignorieren, das auch beim kauf von Teichartikel

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wuertzn (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Patrick,
nich aufregen. Man muss ja nicht alles tun, nur weil's vielleicht geht. Ich finde den Informationsgehalt des Artikels ganz gut.
Nur so nebenbei. Ich hab mal __ Schlangen gezüchtet. In einem 5cbm (5000 Liter) großen Terrarium  (in der Wohnung!!)
Andere halten Schlangen in Schubladen von 50 Litern Inhalt und verdienen sich ne goldene __ Nase damit. Solange unser Tierschutz das zuläßt, is das leider so.
Da werden wir die Welt nicht verbessern. Leider!!


----------



## Patrick K (2. Okt. 2014)

Stimmt schon , aber das schreibt ein Händler und im gleichen Absatz erwähnt er das mit dem Futter das er vertreibt gut funzzt  das ist Anstiftung zur Tierquälerei aus Profitgier, zumindest in meinen Augen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tinky (2. Okt. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Stimmt schon , aber das schreibt ein Händler und im gleichen Absatz erwähnt er das mit dem Futter das er vertreibt gut funzzt  das ist Anstiftung zur Tierquälerei aus Profitgier, zumindest in meinen Augen
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Klar - nur das ist halt deren Geschäft. Und wenn sich die Anzahl der potentiellen Kunden stark erhöht durch die Aussage, dass es auch in "kleinen Teichen" geht dann steckt da vielleicht auch ein wirtschaftliches Interesse dahinter. Im Grunde ist es ja bei vielen Wirtschaftszweigen im Bereich Haustier so....ob Vögel, die in Mini-Käfigen Ihr trauriges Dasein fristen oder Hasen in Schuhkarton-kleinen Ställen. Die wollen verkaufen und davon leben sie.

Gruß bastian


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2014)

Ich sehe das auch nicht so schwarz und weiß, sondern wie immer gut grau.

Über die Aussagen zu den kleinen Teichen kann jeder denken was er will, er muss es ja nicht machen. Die entscheidende Kennzahl im Artikel sind für mich die 15 cbm.

Mal abgesehen davon, man könnte das Ganze auch von der anderen Seite sehen. Der Populismus zu Riesenteichen bedient wiederum Händler, die nicht vom Fischverkauf leben, sondern Folie, Vlies, Filter, UVC, etc., etc. an den Mann und die Frau bringen wollen und müssen. Letztlich lebt jeder davon, dass er Geld verdient und bei KD habe ich bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und werde mir diese auch von einem Bericht nicht trüben lassen.

Und zum Thema Tierschutz. Wo ist der Menschenschutz? Von einer "artgerechten Haltung" kann da selbst in Deutschland in sehr vielen Fällen nicht die Rede sein... aber die Baustelle sollten wir nicht aufmachen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Patrick K (2. Okt. 2014)

> Wo ist der Menschenschutz? Von einer "artgerechten Haltung" kann da selbst in Deutschland in sehr vielen Fällen nicht die Rede sein



Jeder hat das Recht , seine Situation (zumindest in Deutschland) zu verbessern , mit Anstrengung und viel Schweiss klappt es sogar ab und zu
und nur weil sich manche Menschen gegenüber Menschen benehmen wie der letzteAbschaum, gibt es uns nicht das recht andere Lebewesen genau so zu behandeln
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kamikaze (5. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
finde das eine interessante Diskussion. Natürlich haben die Fische keinen Fürsprecher, sodass die Vernunft beim Halter liegen sollte.
Nach dem, was ich in zig Foren, Fachbeiträgen etc. gelesen habe, sind doch eher größere Teiche zu bevorzugen. Man kann auch zunächst klein anfagen, sollte dann aber wissen, dass man irgendwann vergrößern muss und dies mit einplanen. Ich finde ein kleineres System hat den Reiz, dass man hier zunächst Erfahrungen sammeln kann und dabei nicht soviel Geld ausgeben muss. Schauen, was Händler, Bücher und Foren so schreiben, sein Ding dann planen und schauen, ob es so funzt, wie man es sich gedacht hat. Filter, Pumpen etc. sind immer wieder günstig zu bekommen und auch Teichfolie etc. gehen bei kleineren Projekten nicht so ins Geld. Nur wie gesagt, man sollte sich schon vor Augen halten, dass wenn man zunächst kleiner Baut, irgendwann vergrößern muss. Wem dass zuviel arbeit ist, der muss gleich größer denken - so jedenfall aktuell meine Meinung.
In meinem 2015er Projket stehe ich aktuell vor der Entscheidung und prüfe ausgiebig, bevor hich mich entscheide. Die Fische, hier die Koi, stehen im Mittelpunkt meiner Bemühungen!

Grüße

Kamikaze


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Kamikaze,  was ist günstiger zwei mal der Bagger oder einmal. Eine Folie mit 50 qm und dann eine mit 100qm oder nur eine mit 100qm. Eine kleije 10.000l Pumpe und später noch eine 20.000l Pumpe oder gleich eine 20.000l Pumpe.
USW ............
Was ist für die Fische besser
Am Anfang ein für sie risiges Becken in dem sie ihr leben lang verbringen dürfen.  Oder der Stress mit dem rausfangen, Wochenlang oder gar Monatelang in beengten Verhältnissen mit womöglich schlechter weil provisorischer Filterung in einem Extra Becken usw.
Achja das extra Becken wäre ja auch noch ein Kostenfaktor. 

LG René


----------



## Kamikaze (5. Okt. 2014)

Hi René,
wir müssen ja nicht einer Meinung sein. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein kleineres Biotop auch mit der Mindestgröße, n.m.E. ca. 10qbm für den Einsteiger ein zu überschauendes Projekt sein kann. 
Das gilt für die Kostensituation, als auch mit entsprechender Vernunft für den Fischbesatz. 
Sofern man im Hinterkopf hat, dass man vergrößern muss, wenn man eben mehr, als unter vernünftiger Betrachtungsweise ratsam, Fische in den Teich setzt, gebe ich Dir ohne Einschränkung recht. 
Aber es gibt auch etliche Leute die zunächst einen kleinen Teich haben und dann aus Lust und Laune vergrößern und dann eben auch die Erfahrung eines Teichvorbesitzes haben.
Deine Argumentation bzgl. Stress "kleines Becken", Umzug, Filterung etc. ist für mich nicht schlüssig. Da die Koi aus kleinen Becken beim Händler kommen mit unterschiedlicher Filterung und auch den Stress des Umzugs mitmachen, mitmachen müssen. Lassen wir mal den Stress für Tierarztbesuch o.ä. aus der Diskussion 
heraus. Auch werden immer wieder durch neue Projekte "Hardware" verkauft - warum wohl?!
Wenn man von Anfang an weiß, dass nur eine best. Anzahl von Kois, oder anderen Fischen in der kleineren Version leben können und damit seinen "Frieden" schließt - ist das doch in Ordnung. Wenn dann eben mehr gewünscht wird, dann eben vergrößern.
Ich finde an meinem Ansatz nach dem Motto "mal schauen wie´s läuft" nicht so verkehrt und an die Fische ist auch gedacht. Unsinnig wäre es natürlich wenn ich nur auf die Kosten schaue, da hast Du dann wieder recht.

Wichtig ist, dass der der Tiere hält, egal welche, begreift, dass diese einen best. Lebensraum, Umgang, Ernährung, Zeit, Kosten etc. benötigen. Man sich hiermit auseinandersetzt und dann entsprechend seiner individuellen Lebensumstände plant und umsetzt, immer mit der Maßgabe des bestmöglichen für das Tier in der aktuellen Situation. Denn der Lebensumstand eines Jeden kann sich auch ohne Vorankündigung ändern.

Grüße

Kamikaze


----------

